
12 Tips That Will Get You Hired at a Startup [INFOGRAPHIC] - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/10/15/12-tips-that-will-get-you-hired-at-a-startup-infographic/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=12tips15102015
======
skorecky
Also helps if you're willing to work long hours and get underpaid. But hey,
unlimited ping pong!

~~~
togeekornot
Ping pong FTW!

